

Adobe is giving away Edge Animate for free - ck2
http://blogs.adobe.com/edge/2012/09/24/adobe-edge-animate-1-0-is-available-now-with-a-surprise/

======
ck2
What's interesting to me is no Windows XP support.

They are also giving away 500 webfonts here
<http://html.adobe.com/edge/webfonts/>

but I think the fonts have been mentioned on HN

